# Competition Brisket Question



## rstr hunter (Aug 1, 2010)

I ended up helping to judge chicken at a local BBQ contest last weekend and later got to taste most of the brisket and some of the ribs in a peoples choice portion of the competition and a question came to mind.  Rules for the competition as well as it appears KCBS competition plainly state "No Parboiling". 

I personally am not a great brisket cook as I haven't spent much time on this yet, however I have seen people who rub their brisket, then put it in a pan, cover it half way up with beer, and put it in the smoker.  Have also tasted it and results are moist and have a good smoke ring (probably 1/8 to 1/4" ) as the beer will evaporate as the heat boils it off. 

I am assuming that this would be considered Parboiling  the brisket and would not be legal, is this correct?  Also, how is this any different than the "Muffin Pan Chicken" shown by Myron Mixon on the Pitmaster's show and discussed by many here as they put a pile of butter at the bottom, effectively parboiling the chichen in butter? 

Amazing the things that come to mind at 1 a.m.


----------



## adiochiro3 (Aug 1, 2010)

Seems to me that would fall under the parboiling description, but I'm no competition expert.  It also might be slightly akin to poaching (if you count the smoker itself as the "enclosed" container for moisture). 

I smoke 15+ lb. briskets, so that would take quite a large pan an not a few beers to do the trick.


----------



## eman (Aug 1, 2010)

If you look up the definition of par boiling ,It is to pre cook something in boiling water then cool it and cook it however you planned to.

 IMHO the pan method i would use would not be considered parboiling as i start on the grill / smoker w/ a pan under the brisket to catch the juices. then after the meat gets to 150 i put the

brisket in the pan w/ the juices and seal w/ heavy foil and back on the smoker till done.

 If this would be considered par boiling then wouldn't the 3-2-1 method that most of us use

also be the same?


----------

